
Facebook Is Upworthy's Weakest Link - prateekj
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-12-11/facebook-is-upworthy-s-weakest-link.html
======
morganb180
Facebook isn't their only problem. If Upworthy videos suddenly disappeared
tomorrow, would anyone care? That's a bigger issue than Facebook.

